# Wii #2760 - The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (Europe)



## tempBOT (Nov 12, 2011)

^^wiirelease-5576^^


----------



## MushGuy (Nov 12, 2011)

I still have to wait for my US preorder to arrive. I want Squidward Sword now!


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2011)

i confirm i have downloaded this release " *The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.Wii-SUSHi* " and it work on my Wii Pal 4.1E with wiikey 1


----------



## Falco20019 (Nov 12, 2011)

Read the rules, GBAtemp doesn't offer download links or sites where you can download it. Use google if you have to pirate it.


----------



## injection18 (Nov 12, 2011)

is it possible to convert my NTSC save to use it with the PAL version ?

EDIT: seems possible with Savegame manager GX


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 12, 2011)

I really need to force myself to not download it D: Because if I do I probably won't buy it ^^ I know myself


----------



## Pete666 (Nov 12, 2011)

will not pirate this game.. Games like NSMBW, DKC, Metroid, Kirby, Red Steel 2, zelda.. doesn't nee to be pirate.. they are excellent and deserve your money!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2011)

i will download this but never play it.......................


----------



## injection18 (Nov 12, 2011)

So this is not MULTI 5 ? English only ?


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 12, 2011)

Best.  TitleID.  Ever.

For those who don't know, it's SOUP01.


----------



## undercarris (Nov 12, 2011)

Sweet!! will buy this game!!! buy this game!!


----------



## g.crow (Nov 12, 2011)

injection18 said:


> So this is not MULTI 5 ? English only ?



multi 5


----------



## injection18 (Nov 12, 2011)

g.crow said:


> injection18 said:
> 
> 
> > So this is not MULTI 5 ? English only ?
> ...



Thanks for this information.


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 12, 2011)

works perfect with Wiikey II and WODE


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 12, 2011)

Multi 6: Eng, Fra, Ita, Spa, Ger, Dutch

Nfo:


----------



## boombox (Nov 12, 2011)

Very tempting to download this and play it before my special edition arrives, but I think I'll stick to Kirby Wii and survive a little longer


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 12, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> Multi 6: Eng, Fra, Ita, Spa, Ger, Dutch


Yeah you're right, it's Multi6


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 12, 2011)

JPdensetsu said:


> [Truth] said:
> 
> 
> > Multi 6: Eng, Fra, Ita, Spa, Ger, Dutch
> ...



WAIT o.O Dutch ??


----------



## xxNathanxx (Nov 12, 2011)

Nuked.

no.proof.provided_p2p.dupes.require.proof_rule.3.10_tinyurl.com.85xoh55


----------



## injection18 (Nov 12, 2011)

injection18 said:


> is it possible to convert my NTSC save to use it with the PAL version ?
> 
> EDIT: seems possible with Savegame manager GX



Converting NTSC save to PAL apparently doesn't work ...

Does anyone know a way to do it ?


----------



## Cyan (Nov 12, 2011)

xxNathanxx said:


> Nuked.
> 
> no.proof.provided_p2p.dupes.require.proof_rule.3.10_tinyurl.com.85xoh55


Too many nuke and personal leak for this game...

The released group can't make a proper release like with the other games? I guess they are speeding the process and forgetting rules 
I guess this one will be nuked on gbatemp too.


I couldn't find the Wii rules, someone still has the link?


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2011)

Cyan said:


> xxNathanxx said:
> 
> 
> > Nuked.
> ...




its working dump pal , the scene is big shit !!


----------



## Cyan (Nov 12, 2011)

I know it's working, the data is fine, but it didn't follow all the releasing rules so it got nuked.
a game release can be nuked only because the uploaded folder has a spelling error


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2011)

Cyan said:


> I know it's working, the data is fine, but it didn't follow all the releasing rules so it got nuked.
> a game release can be nuked only because the uploaded folder has a spelling error




i know the scene for a long time ! ok you confirm also this dump pal is working


----------



## Cyan (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't have it, I'm assuming it's working fine as it's not nuked because of a bad dump.


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2011)

Cyan said:


> I don't have it, I'm assuming it's working fine as it's not nuked because of a bad dump.



The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.Wii-SUSHi ] (SUSHi/431R/49N) :: UNNUKED [ no.proof.provided_p2p.dupes.require.proof_rule.3.10_tinyurl.com.85xoh55 ]


----------



## amrod (Nov 12, 2011)

The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.READNFO.PROOFFIX.Wii-SUSHi


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 12, 2011)

This game is fucking amazing... truly truly awesome! Loving it!


----------



## Fyrus (Nov 12, 2011)

Pulls up a Black Screen on me after the WM+ video and any subsequents loads...

Using the latest d2x and CFG Loader, any suggestions ?

EDIT : I noticed Wii Backup Manager creates a WBF1 file, is that what causes the problem ?


----------



## mrdavie (Nov 12, 2011)

I start the game from WiiFlow on a 4.2E and it kicks me straight back to the Home Page....

Any ideas?

Edit:- Have seen people talking of a fix but that was for the NTSC version - not sure if it would be the same for PAL?


----------



## berlinka (Nov 12, 2011)

Unbelievable, I got this one to work immediately! I was afraid that it would not run because of the stories I read from others.
Wow, what an amazing game this is. I started off with the US version, so it's a shame to see it's also in dutch, but I've been playing too long now to begin again.
Luckily English is not a big problem ;-)

This game for me is the best thing since Mario Galaxy and Zelda Twilight Princess.


----------



## rip-it-up (Nov 12, 2011)

mrdavie said:


> I start the game from WiiFlow on a 4.2E and it kicks me straight back to the Home Page....
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Edit:- Have seen people talking of a fix but that was for the NTSC version - not sure if it would be the same for PAL?


have you ever played a wii motion plus game before?


----------



## mrdavie (Nov 12, 2011)

What FW and CIOS are you running?



rip-it-up said:


> mrdavie said:
> 
> 
> > I start the game from WiiFlow on a 4.2E and it kicks me straight back to the Home Page....
> ...



I don't have a motionplus - but did read there is a way around it...


----------



## rip-it-up (Nov 12, 2011)

mrdavie said:


> What FW and CIOS are you running?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the game is probably booting you back to the main menu because you have to watch the motion plus video first.
To do this select alt dol in the game setting in wiiflow. watch the video (it will save) then change the dol back to the original one.
The game will boot up then.

I have no idea about the work around regarding motion plus, but the like a waste of time to play it without!


----------



## Morku (Nov 12, 2011)

I predordered the game, but can't wait till friday, so I download it and replace with original next week :3


----------



## mrdavie (Nov 12, 2011)

rip-it-up said:


> mrdavie said:
> 
> 
> > What FW and CIOS are you running?
> ...



Am genuinely heartbroken. Got a crate of beer in, ordered a curry and then it wouldn't start up 

Ta for the help


----------



## DrFalken (Nov 12, 2011)

berlinka said:


> Unbelievable, I got this one to work immediately! I was afraid that it would not run because of the stories I read from others.
> Wow, what an amazing game this is. I started off with the US version, so it's a shame to see it's also in dutch, but I've been playing too long now to begin again.
> Luckily English is not a big problem ;-)
> 
> This game for me is the best thing since Mario Galaxy and Zelda Twilight Princess.


The PAL version has no Dutch, actually there is a NL_nl directory in the ISO but there are no files in it like the other languages. Too bad, or there must be another PAL release wich contains it.


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 12, 2011)

How different is this the to the NTSC version? I would prefer PAL, but have already got 5 hours in on NTSC and, AFAIK there's no converter for the save file.


----------



## deoFusion (Nov 12, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> How different is this the to the NTSC version? I would prefer PAL, but have already got 5 hours in on NTSC and, AFAIK there's no converter for the save file.


It's possible to convert, but it doesn't work for every game and you may have to do it manually. Search for 'ntsc to pal wii save converter' on google.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 12, 2011)

mrdavie said:


> What FW and CIOS are you running?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can not play this game without Motion Plus!
You will not be able to solve some puzzles, hence defeat even the simplest enemies.


----------



## injection18 (Nov 13, 2011)

deoFusion said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > How different is this the to the NTSC version? I would prefer PAL, but have already got 5 hours in on NTSC and, AFAIK there's no converter for the save file.
> ...



I tried to use Savegame manager GX with no success.
I created a a PAL save, and extracted it.
Then I extracted the NTSC save.
I replaced the 2 dat files in the PAL save with the ones from the NTSC save.

But it does nothing. If I replace the index file too I got a corrupted save error ...

Tell me if you succeed in converting the NTSC save to PAL.

Thanks.


----------



## blacksoul (Nov 13, 2011)

Actually, it's pretty simple to convert that savegame :

1. Launch and create a save file of the PAL and NTSC version on your Wii
2. Use the lastest Savegame Manager GX to extract both savegame to your sd card.
3. Plug your SD card into your computer and copy these two folder to your computer :
*NTSC *Version is : savegames/*00010000534f5545*
*PAL *Version is : savegames/*00010000534f5550*
4. Copy *ONLY *the files* wiiking2.sav* and the *skip.dat* from the NTSC folderand Replace them in the PAL folder. *(don't touch the banner.bin !!!)*
5. Use an Hexadecimal Editor (like HxD) to edit the wiiking2.sav (that you just copied to the PAL folder) and change the word SOUE (53 4F 55 45) to SOUP (53 4F 55 50) in the first line and then save the file.
6. Copy (and replace) the *00010000534f5550 *folder (with the modified file in it) to your SD card (same place as were you found them).
7. Put the SD back in your Wii and with Savegame Manager GX install the savegame to your wii.
8. Enjoy !

Cheers


----------



## injection18 (Nov 13, 2011)

blacksoul said:


> Actually, it's pretty simple to convert that savegame :
> 
> 1. Launch and create a save file of the PAL and NTSC version on your Wii
> 2. Use the lastest Savegame Manager GX to extract both savegame to your sd card.
> ...



Thanks a lot !

Gonna try this right now !


Edit: works great thank you guys !


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 13, 2011)

I've also got a PAL console but are now playing the NTSC version of the game. Is there any (good) reason to switch?


----------



## injection18 (Nov 13, 2011)

laminaatplaat said:


> I've also got a PAL console but are now playing the NTSC version of the game. Is there any (good) reason to switch?



For me, I play the french version. But french from canada (NTSC) is not the real french translation, some words and expressions seem odd to french people from France, so if I prefer playing the PAL version. But playing the canada version is quite fun too, but less accurate for french people.


----------



## blacksoul (Nov 13, 2011)

If you plan to play with your original game (PAL console only plays PAL game) it can be a good reason to switch your savegame.

It's definitely the kind of game that you need in your collection.

There is no other huge reason to change, it's the same game but with region locked console it's better to use the same region game.


----------



## unz (Nov 13, 2011)

Nuked or not, The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.Wii-SUSHi confirmed working on WODE,
(was there ever any doubt?)

Wii SM 4.3E. Loader: WODEflow-r12  Settings: Block IOS reload: Off. Error 002 fix: On.

Game started right up with no problems. Have played Wii Sports Resort in the past, so SS's Motion+ tutorial wasn't required viewing. Once the nunchuck was plugged in, everything just worked flawlessly.

I'm 3 hours in, just acquired the 



Spoiler



Goddess Sword


 and that's where my Wiimote's batteries died.

Local release date isn't until the 24th here, so I'm really enjoying the chance to play SS early. Plan to preorder the LE bundle on tuesday.

Must agree with all the positive reviews, too -  Skyward Sword's as close to an eyegasm as you'll ever get with a Wii game. Also loving that precision swordplay.


----------



## GalenTheGamer (Nov 13, 2011)

does it work with dolphin?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 13, 2011)

Why would this be nuked? I just acquired it and it's fine -- nvm just read up

edit, what's the prooffix? NFO not working


----------



## DrFalken (Nov 13, 2011)

Sc4rFac3d said:


> Why would this be nuked? I just acquired it and it's fine -- nvm just read up
> 
> edit, what's the prooffix? NFO not working



from the nfo :

"A nuke for some strange reason from a sheep,
spreading a false rumour that we used a p2p
source. (I dont even know how to leech from those
places but aparently the nuker does; I should get
a lesson from those baaa sceners how to use it)
HERE IS THE PROOF! special greetings flys out to:
the LameFuck in Sheep! You need to take your
fucking [censored] ass nukers to task!"


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 13, 2011)

DrFalken said:


> Sc4rFac3d said:
> 
> 
> > Why would this be nuked? I just acquired it and it's fine -- nvm just read up
> ...


Sweet, thanks. Clears it up for me


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 13, 2011)

The game is great so far.

But two questions and I hope they aren`t too dump but:

1. How do I change the HUD (I want to minimize this just like in the demo)?
2. How do I change the sensibility of the pointer, since I think in the demo it was fast and more precise?


----------



## Piebe (Nov 13, 2011)

riyaz said:


> i will download this but never play it.......................


Are you so bored that you feel like wasting some web space? 



Master Mo said:


> The game is great so far.
> 
> But two questions and I hope they aren`t too dump but:
> 
> ...


1 That option becomes available a bit later in the game, right before you get the costume.
2 It is better than the demo, cause that still had some child sicknesses.


----------



## dreassica (Nov 13, 2011)

I think u mean teething problems, child  sickness is a literal translation for the dutch version of the expression


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 13, 2011)

great game but, *how do I change the camera position*?
Its like a Beta Cam, its going trough walls and is not always at a good position etc...the only way to change it was for me to press Z.


----------



## KTroopA (Nov 13, 2011)

The intro/tutorial is quite long. I clocked it at approx 2.5 hrs b4 i cud turn off the hud. After that its all game


----------



## Piebe (Nov 13, 2011)

dreassica said:


> I think u mean teething problems, child  sickness is a literal translation for the dutch version of the expression


Yes i know but i say it anyway, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree i guess!


----------



## sonick (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello people its been a while since i last played a Wii game so will i still need to use the brickblocker to remove any updates ?????


----------



## mudassirul (Nov 13, 2011)

are there any updates on the disc? i'm looking foraward to buying it and give a little support to ninintedo, i think they really need it atm!!


----------



## Walker D (Nov 13, 2011)

manuel1984 said:


> great game but, *how do I change the camera position*?
> Its like a Beta Cam, its going trough walls and is not always at a good position etc...the only way to change it was for me to press Z.



Well ...I think you know the answer	  .....There's no other way, as far as I know...

They probably didn't used the smart camera from latest 3D mario games cause in zelda, a more personal control of the camera is important  ...but , who knows ...the camera in SS is not my favorite either.


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 13, 2011)

Walker D said:


> manuel1984 said:
> 
> 
> > great game but, *how do I change the camera position*?
> ...



seriously, thats really a big flaw, Im wondering why it was not pointed in any of the reviews...


----------



## lizard81288 (Nov 13, 2011)

The US version was leaked like a week ago. Oddly, I'm not that far into it, just 3 hours or so. I don't play as much as I did (since like 5 years ag or so). I mostly listen to music now. Anyway, here is what I think about it so far:



Spoiler



I have play almost 3 hours of it, so here is what I think about it. It is BORING. This is the most boring Zelda game I have played. 3 Hours into the game, & NO dungeon. You just get a sub one, but you more or less, just walk through it, no puzzles or anything. There is just so much talking.
Atleast the game is funny though, infact, it is the most funny Zelda game I can think of. The new characters seem cool too. Plus they really tease you during on cutscene with Link and Zelda, then it turns out to be funny, lol.

As for the gameplay, the 3 hours I played was, Link, go here, find this cat, talk to Zelda, go back to the school, talk to people at the school, look for said item, talk to more people. holy cow. It doesn't help you run across the map now.

Link also can run now, but he has a poopy meter though. Link walks just like he does in the older games, so you don't really need to run to get to places. The run meter is for Prince of Persia tricks, running up walls and stuff.

Wiimotion plus doesn't add a whole lot, infact,it is kind of annoying. Unlike older games, where there is a calibrate option, the game says it does it automatically, however, it is impossible to tell, because it never says recalibrating. The courser seems to wig out at times as if it was jammed, moving towards the right (in my case). As for the sword play, it is ok I guess. If you want to be precis, you'll have to move slowly.

Speaking of the wiimote, motion controls seem to be forced. Like flying and diving you have to twist and turn the wiimote, which is annoying. The sky diving part took me like 10 trys before i figured out how to control link.

Flying is even worse. You have to fly like a bird. Seems weird, since you ride a big bird, but it isn't like riding a horse. You have to move it like a bird, plus you have to use the wiimote only, so twisting and turning your wrist is the only way to control it. As I was talking about the bird mechanics, you have to dive down, then fly upwards, like a normal bird. It doesn't seem bad until you play it. As you are flying nicely, your bird will spazz out, flapping its wings and coming to a crawl. So you constantly have to dive down to get speed, and then up to gain altitude. Most of the time, the going up part doesn't work, since you have to be going perfectly up for it to know that, most of the time, it will kill your speed, but you have enough flap power for now. You'll constantly be doing this too, so It takes away from flying. If you press 'A' your bird has a speed boost, much like the horse. However, it doesn't substitute for the bird flying mechanic, you still have to dip down and up.

The graphics look nice though, much sharper too than in TP. Although, the king has Usopp eyes, lol. anyway, yeah. Thats what I think about the game so far.


----------



## Slowking (Nov 14, 2011)

Does this only support 16:9? I somehow can't get it to run in 4:3, which would be nice, considering I ahve 4:3 TV.
Can anybody say if it's just me or the game really doesn't support it?


----------



## Cyan (Nov 14, 2011)

Good review, lizard 

here's mine:


Spoiler: My review after first dungeon




I'm also disappointed by the motion+, but I wasn't really hopping something great.
It's decalibrating too often, like on any other WiiM+ games I've played.
Maybe because I'm using a Motion+ addon instead of a Wiimote+?

The worst part is with the butterfly net, I don't understand how it can reverse 180°, its movement are not reproducing the wiimote.
The sword is often not in the correct direction, pointing upward while I'm pointing the TV, it's VERY bad that they are using only WiiM+ and not a combo of pointing/WM+

Like you said, it's a lot of "go there, do this", and less actions, but it's the new zelda's feeling since N64 : Boring game starts.
Also, when you talk to someone by error .... HAAA it's so slow, you can't skip/speed the chat 


Graphically, it's alright. very colorful (maybe too many), but it's more cartoonish than realist, so it match the game correctly.
The camera is also alright, even if sometime I wish I could move it manually.
Though, there are lot of clipping effect everywhere on the ground 
Textures are not very detailed, they are using a mosaic effect to hide the un-detailed blurry textures.


Only the motion censor is bad: you need to recenter a lot of time, because when you select an item you are not on the center anymore:
press C, you have 4 circles to choose around the center, select one, the selection disappear and it use your *current position* as the center for the "look around" but you are not at the center of the screen anymore if you just selected an item on the edge of the screen!
It's really bad 
Each time you select an item you have to recalibrate/recenter.
It's in those situations that I would have like a pointing censor to detect if you are correctly pointing the screen.


My progress:
-----------
I've completed the first dungeon and opened the second path in clouds.
I completed all the "trophies" so far from the talking stone (sheikah), except the bug catching. (the net is a hell to use)

I did more missions than the stone is giving, like helping the town's monster. (I brought him 10 reward's jewel: 5 found in town by night, and 5 for helping the mother)
Now I have more people asking for help.

I've found 5 heart's parts, and restored 2 cubes.
I'll go to the second world now.


Hint for the first boss:


Spoiler



Move your sword in circle instead of hitting until he stop following it 







For users asking about the update partition:
Either use WiiBrickBlockr (or WUM), either use an USBLoader.
Even if you buy the original to support Nintendo, you can play from USB (faster access, no update required).


----------



## JossyHadash (Nov 14, 2011)

OK... I'm using the SUSHI version of this game... but... it's suppose to be MULTI6... but
How can you change the language?

I can't find options anywhere!!!!

*Review here* - no spoilers inside but oh well... just to be sure



Spoiler



Also...
I played for almost 2.5 hours now... despite not being able to do much but press A and watch the cinema which is a bit boring.... the motion control is super akward... i mean really... the position u have to hold the wiimote to roll items such as bombs and pumpkins is really unnatural... and then... you are asked to reply and it asks you to point at the screen??? how stupid. Also, in the menu i need to shake my wiimote to get to the next page? COME ON... I try 3 times only then it works.... AND... the motion control really doesn't respond as fast as I want.. Ther'es a delay and sometimes doesn't even work at all... It's quite a disappointment so far this game... Hope it gets better though. The camera is annoying too --- you can only press Z to look forward and sometimes it doesn't work. Why do I need to shake my nunchuck to make a roll? Srsly... I wish I could play this with a gamecube controller...



So... can anybody help me where to find OPTIONS and where I can change the language?? Thanks!


----------



## Cyan (Nov 14, 2011)

It's not an option in the game, you can change the language in your Wii setting.

If you are using an USBloader, *You can* change the language from the loader's setting because there's no AntiPiracy check on game patches.
I just try to put it in english and it's working.


----------



## JossyHadash (Nov 14, 2011)

Cyan said:


> It's not an option in the game, you can change the language in your Wii setting.
> 
> If you are using an USBloader, *You can* change the language from the loader's setting because there's no AntiPiracy check on game patches.
> I just try to put it in english and it's working.



wow that sucks... my wife is dutch and wants to play it in dutch and I'm american.... So we have to change the wii settings the whole time. Guess we found another flaw... So what language will it pick if I choose "Norwegian" in my Wii settings? How does it know whether I would prefer German or English  in that case???


----------



## Cyan (Nov 14, 2011)

If you use an USBloader, it's a lot easier to change the language.
You don't need to go to Wii menu>settings>language each time.

in usbloaderGX it's right before launchng the game, setting>loader>language>german or dutch, save and launch the game.
There are still steps required, but it's a lot faster.

USBloaderGX has a "dutch" option for game language.



Homebrew are better than official (more user's preferences oriented)


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL
i feel stupid asking but where is the Air Shop?
i havnt seen it anywhere


----------



## JossyHadash (Nov 14, 2011)

Cyan said:


> If you use an USBloader, it's a lot easier to change the language.
> You don't need to go to Wii menu>settings>language each time.
> 
> in usbloaderGX it's right before launchng the game, setting>loader>language>german or dutch, save and launch the game.
> ...



thanks for your help, too bad im not using an USB loader...
oh well... i hate it when developers make decisions for you instead of giving you an options screen...
i can't adjust the cursor, or text speed, or language, or brightness, or controller, or video settings (cuz i got 2 huge horizontal bars on top and below the screen now while playing this...) . 



Spoiler



the music isn't all that outstanding either... so far i'm very disappointed... cuz i can only see negative things about this game.. it's so boring and not working right (wiimotion+ )...


----------



## Cyan (Nov 14, 2011)

is that the shop for the butterfly net?

Go on a high ground, where you can see the town almost fully, (I went to the bridge, but maybe try going up to the light house).
you will see a house moving in the air.
Then you need a projectile to hit the bell bellow the house (I used the flying beetle), he will send you a rope to go to the shop.

Edit:
Yeah, slingshot is working too.
But I didn't come back to sky island until the end of the first dungeon, so I had the choice between slingshot or beetle (beetle is unlimited )


----------



## Slowking (Nov 14, 2011)

The flying shop circles around the big stationary market.
You can get there way before you get the beetle by using the slingshot, but not earlier..


And can anybody help me with my 4:3 problem?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks guys

i feel real dumb now

i was used to looking on world map for his shop and the WTF WHERE IS IT
will buy stuff later 

i dont understand what people dont like about this game

i realling enjoying it and the controls are great
(apart from when i forget ive been standing for about 2 hours and when i lay down my leg cramps up LOL)


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 14, 2011)

Slowking said:


> The flying shop circles around the big stationary market.
> You can get there way before you get the beetle by using the slingshot, but not earlier..
> 
> 
> And can anybody help me with my 4:3 problem?



It's 16:9 only as far as I know. Play it in 4:3 and it's letterboxed.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 14, 2011)

This image apparently works

the WIA compressed leak is faulty.


----------



## mark.m.moran (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys,
Does it work with USB loader GX?

Cheers,
M


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 15, 2011)

it does


----------



## deoFusion (Nov 16, 2011)

Armadillo said:


> Slowking said:
> 
> 
> > The flying shop circles around the big stationary market.
> ...



Can anybody else confirm this? Not liking the black bars on my 4:3 TV.

On another note: is anybody else getting interface lag in menus?


----------



## DanPavanez (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi, i'm using the .wia PAL version and it works on neogamma. But when i finish the baptism of the flight the game freezes and there is only a black screen. anyone now if in this sushi version there is already this freeze? (sorry for my bad english) 

Thanks


----------



## Cyan (Nov 16, 2011)

I didn't have any freeze with Sushi and USBloaderGX.
I'm on the third temple.


----------



## mark.m.moran (Nov 16, 2011)

Cyan said:


> I didn't have any freeze with Sushi and USBloaderGX.
> I'm on the third temple.



Great mate, many many thanks for that! Do you definitely need Wii Motion Plus to play the game?


----------



## Cyan (Nov 16, 2011)

Of course, all the game is designed to use it.

Without it (disable with Ocarina) you can't kill enemies, solves puzzles, etc.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 16, 2011)

DanPavanez said:


> Hi, i'm using the .wia PAL version and it works on neogamma. But when i finish the baptism of the flight the game freezes and there is only a black screen. anyone now if in this sushi version there is already this freeze? (sorry for my bad english)
> 
> Thanks



how many more posts have to be made before people realise that wia image is faulty?

its literally missing 200MB of game data.


----------



## Kingc (Nov 17, 2011)

JossyHadash said:


> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> > It's not an option in the game, you can change the language in your Wii setting.
> ...



It would know that you prefer english then, since we norwegians don't speak german...


----------



## Ryohai (Nov 17, 2011)

The game worked flawlessly (Usb Loader GX) until i reach the forest (about 3h in the game), i got the fairy slingshot and continue to search for Zelda. But once i go throught the entrance of what it seems a cave, cut-scene and the game freeze.

Any idea where does this come from ?


----------



## varta1970 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ryohai said:


> The game worked flawlessly (Usb Loader GX) until i reach the forest (about 3h in the game), i got the fairy slingshot and continue to search for Zelda. But once i go throught the entrance of what it seems a cave, cut-scene and the game freeze.
> 
> Any idea where does this come from ?


I got the same problem (as several others):
http://gbatemp.net/topic/313618-random-skyward-sword-fadefreeze/page__gopid__3981240#entry3981240


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 19, 2011)

convert the partition to ntfs and retry.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 19, 2011)

oh man, Im going crazy! I can't get this game to work!!! someone help me!
here is my setup


Spoiler


----------



## Cyan (Nov 19, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> oh man, Im going crazy! I can't get this game to work!!! someone help me!
> here is my setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You need the Sush*ee* release


----------



## ludosan (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok now i can make it work,thank you


----------



## united4life (Apr 13, 2012)

great game! will it work with 4.2 and wiikey1 on a dvd-r? thnx


----------

